# Found...;)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking for a smaller pheonix or fei feng.
pm with picture and asking price...
am willing to pay up to $60 for a 3"-4".

thanks
Adrian.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't find a Fei Feng on here, King Ed's had some when I was there last week. They were about 3"-4". I think that they were about $80. I'm not sure if they are Prochilodus taeniurus or Prochilodus insignis. They looked good, I'm thinking of buying one myself.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> If you don't find a Fei Feng on here, King Ed's had some when I was there last week. They were about 3"-4". I think that they were about $80. I'm not sure if they are Prochilodus taeniurus or Prochilodus insignis. They looked good, I'm thinking of buying one myself.


$80 ia a whole bunch to steep for me considering i let my last 1 go for $150 at 12".....


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I remember back a couple of years when monster fish were in demand that size would go for like $35. How times have changed. I had 6 in my tank at the time.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

FF's don't seem to be getting imported very often anymore. I saw some at IPU within the last year, but besides those & the ones King Ed's has now I haven't seen them in any LFS for the last couple of years.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember I bought my first couple for $25 at 4"  I should have kept it...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i didnt know what we were talking about here but now i want one lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

macframalama said:


> i didnt know what we were talking about here but now i want one lol


lol............


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

macframalama said:


> i didnt know what we were talking about here but now i want one lol


lol............


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i didnt know what we were talking about here but now i want one lol


Phoenix


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Phoenix


are you selling??????


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like a tin foil barb after an episode of pimp my ride lol


ninez said:


> Phoenix


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> are you selling??????


Sorry.. no..
This guy is enjoying the 180G with an Indo Tiger and a punching bag severum.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Sorry.. no..
> This guy is enjoying the 180G with an Indo Tiger and a punching bag severum.


My NT and aro need a new friend...


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i have one for sale 128.00


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> looks like a tin foil barb after an episode of pimp my ride lol


these fish make tinfoil barbs look like meth heads....lol
also get way bigger my last one was 12+"s when i got rid of it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bring this back up....
still looking.....


----------

